# Bottom Up Chimney Cleaning



## lumberchukk (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm looking for people to share their experiences of cleaning out masonry chimneys from the clean-out door. I've got a chimney that I would rather not risk my life to clean. I'm gonna try some fiberglass rods and a rectangular wire chimney brush. I'm also thinking a dust mask and goggles will be in order.

P.S. Go Steelers!!!!!!


----------



## modn (Jan 5, 2009)

lumberchukk said:


> I'm looking for people to share their experiences of cleaning out masonry chimneys from the clean-out door. I've got a chimney that I would rather not risk my life to clean. I'm gonna try some fiberglass rods and a rectangular wire chimney brush. I'm also thinking a dust mask and goggles will be in order.
> 
> P.S. Go Steelers!!!!!!



How high off the ground is the door? Might sound like a stupid question but......did you look up it to see if it needs to be cleaned? Maybe it is in fine shape?


----------



## atvdave (Jan 5, 2009)

Give this a look, it may help.

http://www.**********/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/31911/


----------



## lumberchukk (Jan 5, 2009)

modn said:


> How high off the ground is the door? Might sound like a stupid question but......did you look up it to see if it needs to be cleaned? Maybe it is in fine shape?



I did look at it using a mirror and it's in dandy shape. But I want to prepare for when I do have to clean it. The clean out door is at ground level on the outside of my house.


----------



## lumberchukk (Jan 5, 2009)

atvdave said:


> Give this a look, it may help.
> 
> http://www.**********/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/31911/



Thanks for the link atvdave. Seems like a good device for circular flues but mine is rectangular.


----------



## atvdave (Jan 5, 2009)

They say it works on either, but I've only used it in a round liner.

http://www.gardusinc.com/chimney/


----------



## modn (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm I've never used the rods, but I think there might be a problem getting around the corner and up the flu. I use the string method and tie on each end of the brush and drop through the top and have the person below pull it to the bottom, then I pull it up to the top and I'm done. I realize you don't want or can't get up to the top of the chimney. I would at least buy the brush 1st and see if you can get it through the door and into the flu, then maybe buy 1 stick or use something to see if you can make the bend.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 5, 2009)

The rods won't make the bend - Been there, tried that -


----------



## husky455rancher (Jan 5, 2009)

i think your gonna have to climb it or pay to have it done. i do it with rope or chain, one guy up top one on bottom. i usually take the bottom cuse its the dirty end.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know a guy that had an outside triple wall chimney. He dug a pit and would clean from bottom up. As $hit fell out he would vacuum up.


----------



## toolhawk (Jan 5, 2009)

*have you guys used the sooteater ?*

Has any one used the soot eater ? how did it do ? I just watched there video looked pretty good, Please let me know , Thanks


----------



## atvdave (Jan 5, 2009)

toolhawk said:


> Has any one used the soot eater ? how did it do ? I just watched there video looked pretty good, Please let me know , Thanks




Right here... http://www.**********/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/31911/

It was OK, but I think you can do the same thing with a brush & rope, but it was easy to use and somewhat clean.


----------



## flxblx (Jan 6, 2009)

Just did my chimney from bottom last week. First time I had tried it.

It has a 9x12 tile liner.

I was able to get a 6" round brush and fiberglass rods through and around the "thimble" (where stove pipe goes in). It did a reasonable job, but not as good as from roof. I did not get it cleaned from this fall, and weather was not good last week for climbing on the roof of 2 story house with a steep roof.

The clean out door is too close to ground to be able to do this from bottom.


----------



## PaulLovesJamie (Jan 7, 2009)

toolhawk said:


> Has any one used the soot eater ? how did it do ? I just watched there video looked pretty good, Please let me know , Thanks


I've always cleaned the traditional way, from the top down. But the chimney on the new house is way too high for me! So I bought a soot eater last year, clean from the bottom. It works pretty good, I'm happy with it. Yes, I'd buy it again.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 7, 2009)

*ok old polish reasoning*

Climb to the top once - install a rod with pulley across it and fasten it ,use 3/32 stainless cable twice the hight of the chimminey hooked to the brush, now go to the ground and start pulling the brush to bottom ,top and back to bottom, leave the brush there untill next cleaning . to clean again just pull on the cable to move the brush.


----------



## Suz (Jan 7, 2009)

ASEMASTER said:


> Climb to the top once - install a rod with pulley across it and fasten it ,use 3/32 stainless cable twice the hight of the chimney hooked to the brush, now go to the ground and start pulling the brush to bottom ,top and back to bottom, leave the brush there untill next cleaning . to clean again just pull on the cable to move the brush.



This is almost like what I do to clean my chimney. I made a bracket out of angle iron to fit on top of the chimney. Then I put two pulleys on the top bracket to keep the cables from twisting around each other. One pulley is in the center and the other is right at the edge so the cable is next to the flue. I then push the brush into the cleanout and pull it up and down to clean the flue. Be SURE to wear gloves when pulling the cable because for one thing the little strands can break and they can be nasty pokers plus the cable can be pretty hot! 

BTW, I just cleaned the chimney again yesterday! 

Jim


----------



## LTREES (Jan 7, 2009)

ASEMASTER said:


> Climb to the top once - install a rod with pulley across it and fasten it ,use 3/32 stainless cable twice the hight of the chimminey hooked to the brush, now go to the ground and start pulling the brush to bottom ,top and back to bottom, leave the brush there untill next cleaning . to clean again just pull on the cable to move the brush.



Got any pics?


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 7, 2009)

*no pic.*

I'm not polish! but one of my coworkers told me that his dad did this when they built their chimmney. their an old polish family and don't want to work to hard. chalk one up for them.


----------

